# Running advice needed plz



## Heath o (May 29, 2018)

Hi folks I'm in need of some running advice, I've been doing the couch to 5k for couple of weeks I've stayed on week 1 programme to get the hang of it again after about 30 year break, I do the programme 1 1/2 to 2 times each run but 5 mins after getting home my body as rejuvenated it feels like I've done nothing and struggling to get past the pain barrier to move on to weak two,I find jogging harder than actual running ,would I be better doing 5k with stopping instead of walking then carrying on,that way I would be running the full 5k instead of walking half,cheers runners


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 29, 2018)

Hi Heath.  Are you saying at the moment you're getting pain with the week 1 programme?  From the website Week 1 states - "For your three runs in week one, you will begin with a brisk five-minute walk, then alternate one minute of running and one-and-a-half minutes of walking, for a total of 20 minutes."  Is this what you're doing currently?  @Grannylorraine is doing this at the moment and may have some advice.


----------



## Heath o (May 29, 2018)

Yes it is Matt I do 2 lots tho straight after each other, and doing it twice is not enough,full of energy again after 5 min rest,but I struggle with the 90 second on week 2 it's quite hilly and don't settle in till about 30 mins of running


----------



## Matt Cycle (May 29, 2018)

In that case if you feel up to it I don't really see why you can't run the whole lot. You know your own body's capabilities better than anyone.  Looking at the programme it's obviously been structured to start at a very easy level that all can do but even at that stage abilities will vary and some people will develop quicker. ‍


----------



## Heath o (May 29, 2018)

Can run quarter of mile in 2 mins or so but jogging same distance my legs hurt more and struggle more, going try week 2 with podcast just over 5k then try again without see which ones better for me,


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 30, 2018)

Hi Heath, if you are upto running the whole lot then just go for it.  Again run at the pace that suits you.  Although these course are good, I could not have done without it, it will not work for everyone, some people will progress faster than the course, just do what you think is best for you.


----------



## Heath o (May 30, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> Hi Heath, if you are upto running the whole lot then just go for it.  Again run at the pace that suits you.  Although these course are good, I could not have done without it, it will not work for everyone, some people will progress faster than the course, just do what you think is best for you.


Hi lorraine the course I picked for today was 5.6km but walked the.6 to make it 5km it took me 50 mins but had sit down for 8 mins half way round so 42 mins but was running 80 seconds a time I really struggle running longer than that,


----------



## Grannylorraine (May 30, 2018)

It takes me about 45 minutes to run the 5k still.  Just keep plugging away.  When I walk with my friend at lunchtime we only stroll for just over a mile, she has to stop halfway round and rest due to an ankle problem but she wants to start trying to get a bit further before stopping.


----------



## Heath o (May 30, 2018)

Grannylorraine said:


> It takes me about 45 minutes to run the 5k still.  Just keep plugging away.  When I walk with my friend at lunchtime we only stroll for just over a mile, she has to stop halfway round and rest due to an ankle problem but she wants to start trying to get a bit further before stopping.


I can do the 60 sec but struggle on it sometimes try week 2 today on the 5k think I managed the 90 sec once and failed the rest by about 10/15 sec, just find the stamina hard,


----------



## Lizzzie (Jul 6, 2018)

Hi.   It sounds as if you’ve made a great start, and there are nearly as many different ‘start running’ suggestions as there are ‘how to bring up your child’ books, or ‘how to loose weight’ books, because no size fits all.

The advice I was given was to start running and keep running, even if that running was slower than walking, because it was then the running muscles getting trained and not the walking ones.  Must admit I still break occasionally, especially on hills, but if I CAN ‘go slower’ instead I find it’s better.   Keep us posted how it’s going!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Jul 7, 2018)

I think that you have to be careful not to over analyse things too much and make them more complicated than they need to be. With experience you can start to work out the difference between the kind of discomfort that you get from running further and faster than you are used to and the kind of pain that signals that you have some kind of injury. The former tends to be a general achy feeling all over but mostly in your legs which you can try to ignore. The latter tends to be a sharper stabby pain in a  very specific area and this usually means that you need to pull up. I had IT band problems when I first started running and used to wear a brace on my right knee. I had built my fitness level up a little by cycling before starting the park runs and I went straight into doing the 5k runs from there. I wonder if I would have still had the knee problem if I had followed a programme of gradually building up like yours instead. Parkruns are massively encouraging because your times are recorded on their website on your own personal page. If you are coming from a relatively low fitness level and running every week you tend to see really quite rapid improvements to begin with.


----------



## Jeff Stocking (Jul 10, 2018)

This looks like a good starting point for me to try 
I haven’t really done a lot for years  how difficult did you find the first 60second run at the start


----------



## Grannylorraine (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeff Stocking said:


> This looks like a good starting point for me to try
> I haven’t really done a lot for years  how difficult did you find the first 60second run at the start


I found the first couple of weeks really hard, the first 60 seconds runs I thought i was not going to make it.  I finally found my stride when running for about 15 mins at a time.  I still run very slowly, but I just keep going.


----------



## Barbie1 (Jul 10, 2018)

I've been doing C25K for a few weeks now, and I so inspired my b-I-l that he has started too.
But he reckons he is -3 weeks to start yet (!!!) because he cannot run for 60 seconds at all.
He started by just doing 15 seconds at a time, and is now running for 20 seconds at a time then walking, and is trying to progress a little each time he "runs". Maybe if you started with less and built up? Certainly that seems to be working for b-I-l.


----------

